# is anyone else gonna post there pics?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

hey all members and guests.

me and garethh have posted our pics on here,

just wondering if anyone else is going too


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

hhhmmmmm.. maybe around summer time LOL!

I'm cutting just now so its probably best I spare everyone from such a sight 

I had an experiment where I bulked up to 18 stone and trained at that weight for about a year, was'nt as fantastic as I hoped but there ya go, nuthing ventured an all that. I'm now down to 15.5 stone so I've still got a little bit of work to do :evil:


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey bud

Come on we are all professionals here, post your pics!

We only give constructive criticism anyways, and compliments ofcourse!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Would mate but I am too skinny!


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

its ok mate, its your choice. We wont laugh or anything like that, but we wouldn't mind seeing like a before and after shot like mine. Go ahead if you want to, now pressure of course...(Drum role please!)


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Give us a few more months and I might. Not really got many pictures of me before I started training, I was little over 10 stone and at 5ft 11" I looked like a rake. I weighed 12 8 at my heaviest but a lot of that was fat.

Managed to shed a bit of that now but unfortunately at the expense of my muscle.

Going on holiday in march so I will see if I can get a photo then.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Thats always a problem, shedding weight will cause you to lose muscle and its sometimes quite hard to gain it back.

Dont see how some pros do it but there you go!!

Let us see what you have got then my good man, and show us whenevern you want to!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I think it is probably quite easy to do mate with help from the proper chemicals aka roids.

But your right it is very hard for a natrual person to loase fat and keep muscle.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

I think the words, EAT LIKE A BIG PIG on your binge day come to mind lol.

It is hard to grow mate, so go down one path first and then start another!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

thats the way to do it.

get really huge first,

then slowly take the fat off.

similar to sculpting :lol:

its got to be the quickest way of doing for us naturals.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

hmmm i like the sound of that...

Not a bodybuilder,

but a body...sculptor.

Ok thats my next pickup pline if i ever break up with my fiancee!

Thats right just got engaged!!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Gareth Just a quick line to offer my congratulations, I'm sure you'll both be very happy.

best wishes

dave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

congratulations mate 

thats the reason for the sudden weight loss

loads of shagging :lol:


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Steve Just to let you know i've not forgotten about the GABA, If I post it tomorrow then you should get it on wednesday, by the way who do I make out the postal order to.

dave.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

I would if i knew how to attatch images to a post.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

hi iron lung, for some reason on this forum u cant attach images,

there is a mod i can do but it will take a bit of time,

if you go to yahoo the have a free picture servise where you can add pics.

all you gotta do is post them on there,go to the webpage they are on.

right click on one.and go to properties and copy the url.

then just add it in here as a image

if you get stuck give us a shout mate.

hope this helps

cheers steve


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

do you have any pictures steve?

________

Vaporizer affiliates


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

i had them on here for ages,decided to take them off the other week,

put some new ones on here soon.

u gonna post some up dan?


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

i have a ouple one of my face none of me flexing due to lack of a digital camera.. ill take some and get them scanned as soon as i get the time 

________

redhead girl Webcam


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi all i might stick 1 on here if u want me too im not big atall but i takent some pics coz next week im gunna start using San V12 and Reflex instant mass so i can see if i gain any thing feel free to take the piss lol but dnt forget im only 16 LOL


----------



## norditropin (Jun 1, 2004)

We all started somewhere m8,I didn't start so young tho so u got headstart on me in that respect.Look forward to seein the pics :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

HERE U ARE FEEL FREE TO TAKE THE PISS LOL 

http://xxxtissuexxx.tripod.com/personalpage/


----------

